# fuel leak



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hopefully not .and as soon as it is fixed you will have to chime in and let us know how you feel then . Be cool stay c ozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with yer Diesel


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At 29,000lbs of pressure it wouldn't take long for a small leak to get big fast! Hopefully it's something simple and you're back on the road in no time!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

If the leak is on top of the engine it shouldnt be too hard to fix. If I had to guess I would say its an injector seal. How bad is the leak ? does it leave a puddle on the ground ? A little bit of diesel will be easy to smell. Could it have been that way since new ? I have 13,000 miles on mine also.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please feel free to send me a private message if you need my assistance or have any questions. I hope this is able to be resolved quickly. I am here to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes please let us all know what they find. 23K miles on mine and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## sdd1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

I got my car back today I missed it this last week. Anyway they told me the return fuel line coming off the injector had a misshaped oring and they had to put a new injector in because they could not get it to stop leaking. I dont believe that bit its what they say. Anyway I will be be checking for leaks on every fuel stop for the next 10 or so and I would recommend everyone do it to. Just pull off the plastic cover and foam on top of the motor. Thanks everyone for the replys


----------



## sdd1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

View attachment 43442


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sdd1986 said:


> View attachment 43442


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I figured it was something stupid like that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sdd1986 said:


> I got my car back today I missed it this last week. Anyway they told me the return fuel line coming off the injector had a misshaped oring and they had to put a new injector in because they could not get it to stop leaking. I dont believe that bit its what they say. Anyway I will be be checking for leaks on every fuel stop for the next 10 or so and I would recommend everyone do it to. Just pull off the plastic cover and foam on top of the motor. Thanks everyone for the replys


We've all seen o-rings leak and fail, sometimes with catastrophic results. As for your car, it's possible the injector base was where the flaw was located and it forced the o-ring into an odd shape. This would also explain why the replacement o-ring leaked as well.


----------

